
Elon Musk says Apple doesn't really 'blow people's minds' anymore - Varcht
https://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-apple-doesnt-blow-peoples-minds-anymore-2018-11
======
java-man
At least with iPhone: they removed headphone jack. So now you have to unplug
the charger to use the headphones, removing the possibility of blowing one's
mind from a poor insulation in the charger.

